# Murcia



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone tell me about their experience of this region? All info appreciated.

I've actually come across an advert for a teaching job in Cieza - do you know of that town in particular?

I am a Spanish speaker and like places that have a bit of magic if you know what I mean. (I adore Granada and Ibiza bar the trashy parts, and love the sound of Asturias - all such different places I know, but they all have something very special). 

I am the sort of person that likes walking and beautiful countryside. Does anybody know what Murcia has to offer on this level?

Great to hear your personal experience - thanks all,

Kate


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think one of our posters OWDOGGY lives there or in that region??? He may help. Not sure about others???

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think one of our posters OWDOGGY lives there or in that region??? He may help. Not sure about others???
> 
> Jo xxx


We're in Almeria about 20 mins from the border with Murcia but I don't know anything about Cieza. Guz Lopez is a bit further north than us (in Lorca I think) so he may know.

Sorry I can't be of more help :yo:




Doggy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't know Cieza, never been there. There are some nice spots around in Murcia but they tend to be more northwards as the area around here & along the coast is intensive farming . The nearest I've been to Cieza is Cehegin & Bullas which have some lovely areas over the mountains reminiscient of Devon in the spring with all the roadside flowers. 
Cieza, Murcia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
The countryside is far nicer, I think, to the north of Lorca & Murcia. when you get to the south , towards the coastal areas it's quite built-up & touristy except for the area westwards from San Javier down to Águilas which is much sparser in terms of tourism & still favoured mainly by the spanish as it's never been developed. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> I don't know Cieza, never been there. There are some nice spots around in Murcia but they tend to be more northwards as the area around here & along the coast is intensive farming . The nearest I've been to Cieza is Cehegin & Bullas which have some lovely areas over the mountains reminiscient of Devon in the spring with all the roadside flowers.
> Cieza, Murcia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The countryside is far nicer, I think, to the north of Lorca & Murcia. when you get to the south , towards the coastal areas it's quite built-up & touristy except for the area westwards from San Javier down to Águilas which is much sparser in terms of tourism & still favoured mainly by the spanish as it's never been developed. Sorry I can't be of more help.


No, that's a great help - many thanks.


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

owdoggy said:


> We're in Almeria about 20 mins from the border with Murcia but I don't know anything about Cieza. Guz Lopez is a bit further north than us (in Lorca I think) so he may know.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help :yo:
> 
> ...


Cheers.

What's it like down in Almeria just out of interest? Is it touristy / built-up / beautiful etc.?

xx


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Jo

xx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

katewarren said:


> Cheers.
> 
> What's it like down in Almeria just out of interest? Is it touristy / built-up / beautiful etc.?
> 
> xx


Like all the provinces in Andalucia, it varies - there are flat bits, hilly bits, built-up bits and deserted bits. It is famous for its vast areas of plastic greenhouses (which you can apparently see from space), and the desert area where the spaghetti westerns were filmed. It has the lowest rainfall in Europe I think. The city itself has lots of history and very Moorish.


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Like all the provinces in Andalucia, it varies - there are flat bits, hilly bits, built-up bits and deserted bits. It is famous for its vast areas of plastic greenhouses (which you can apparently see from space), and the desert area where the spaghetti westerns were filmed. It has the lowest rainfall in Europe I think. The city itself has lots of history and very Moorish.


yes, i knew about the spaghetti westerns ... one place i'd love to visit in andalucia is the alpujarras - really sounds like my kind of place

xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

katewarren said:


> Cheers.
> 
> What's it like down in Almeria just out of interest? Is it touristy / built-up / beautiful etc.?
> 
> xx


Where to start? We live up a valley about 7kms from a place called Arboleas (nr. Albox) We love it here & wild horses wouldn't get us away. Probably a few pics would help (a picture paints a thousand words & all that eh)

The view from our gaff:









Two mins up the road:









You get lots of these:









And quite a few of these:









Which unfortunately do this to your once bonny gazebo:









There's miles of these (great for dog walking):









There's a couple of these:









And the coast is only 45 mins away where you can find quite a few of these:









I think you can tell from the pics if you want green & lush then this isn't the place for you and the summer temperatures can get a bit daft but we wouldn't be anywhere else:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

owdoggy said:


> Where to start? We live up a valley about 7kms from a place called Arboleas (nr. Albox) We love it here & wild horses wouldn't get us away. Probably a few pics would help (a picture paints a thousand words & all that eh)
> 
> The view from our gaff:
> 
> ...


angel - thanks for these ... who knows where i'm headed to be honest ... but i know spain has a kate-sized plot somewhere for me ... london life ain't for me 

xxxxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

katewarren said:


> angel - thanks for these ... who knows where i'm headed to be honest ... but i know spain has a kate-sized plot somewhere for me ... london life ain't for me
> 
> xxxxx


You're welcome and may you find what you're looking for :yo:




Doggy


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

can i ask what you and your partner/husband/wife do out there?!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

katewarren said:


> can i ask what you and your partner/husband/wife do out there?!


We are retired (lucky enough to be early) and I personally try to do as little as possible.

In our former lives, Mrs Doggy (my beautiful wife) spent 30 something years running round like the proverbial blue arsed fly for the NHS and I bounced from job to job whilst indulging in my true vocation of music. We came out here with the intention of Mrs Doggy reading every book ever written, I would end my days, in my now built studio, writing & recording naff songs and every so often we would do off on the bikes (er….. that’s the ones with a motor….not pedals….sod that!) & have some adventures.

The bike thing hasn’t quite worked out because we now have a family (two loony mutts) and I seem to have got myself into yet another band so we can’t just up sticks & go but no matter, we still have a great life here and if you can be as lucky as us where you finally end up I think you will be doing ok.:clap2:


Doggy


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

owdoggy said:


> We are retired (lucky enough to be early) and I personally try to do as little as possible.
> 
> In our former lives, Mrs Doggy (my beautiful wife) spent 30 something years running round like the proverbial blue arsed fly for the NHS and I bounced from job to job whilst indulging in my true vocation of music. We came out here with the intention of Mrs Doggy reading every book ever written, I would end my days, in my now built studio, writing & recording naff songs and every so often we would do off on the bikes (er….. that’s the ones with a motor….not pedals….sod that!) & have some adventures.
> 
> ...


good on you both

perfect

you need to get sidecars for the mutts!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't know anything about the area but check out the job carefully. Some of the international schools have quite a poor reputation, if it's one of them you're looking at. Do some research on the TES forum.


----------

